# Forum Russian Discussion in Other Languages Türkçe  Selam Rusya'daki Türkler

## Elif

Türkçe kısmında en son aylar önce yazı yazılmış ama ben yine de sormak istiyorum.  ::  
Rusya'da yaşayan arkadaşlar var mı? Rusya'da yüksek lisans hakkında bilgi sahibi misiniz? 
Teşekkürler.

----------

